# 1/8 mile times for 200sx and sentra



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

here are some times me and teknokid got tonight at irwindale raceway

Me 1st 2nd Teknokid 1st 2nd | my first run 
200sx se sentra gxe
rt.. .881 --- .725 --- .516 --- 1.012 | .856
60' 2.551 --- 2.485 --- 2.883 --- 2.455 | 2.708
330 7.166 --- 7.044 --- 7.334 --- 6.902 | 7.444
1/8 10.937 -- 10.819 -- 11.023 -- 10.580 | 11.269
mph 65.23 -- 64.83 --- 66.75 --- 66.87 | 64.38

1st race was won from start to finish by teknokid by .2797
2nd race was won from start to finish by bugnlv by .0483

mods for my are WAI and 13 degrees timing
teknokids are Unorthadox underdrive pulley and Cai and ACT clutch


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ive run 10.5's solid with just CAI and a muffler and shitty ass tires i have exhaust and header now and hope to run a 10.1 now with some better tires maybe pull a 9 but i doubt it the 10.5 was with a like .8 reaction time


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

headers and full exhaust wont drop you half a second...maybe if you got slicks


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

hahah i'm faster that all yall bustin' out with 9's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...but bottles are for babies.....i know i use to have one...


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> ive run 10.5's solid with just CAI and a muffler and shitty ass tires i have exhaust and header now and hope to run a 10.1 now with some better tires maybe pull a 9 but i doubt it the 10.5 was with a like .8 reaction time


those times are straight from our slips ill post some pics of the slips if you want to see....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> those times are straight from our slips ill post some pics of the slips if you want to see....



he wasnt doubting you


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

10.060 @ 67.92
GA16
I/H/E, pulley, JWT ecu
stock 14's at 20 PSI


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> headers and full exhaust wont drop you half a second...maybe if you got slicks


yeah but i ran that with baldddd ass tires and a full system and back seats awwwwww remeber my friend now i got better tires headers gutted and if i throw in like a .6 reaction time i could easily run a 10.1


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

o yeah and the carbon fiber hood


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> 10.060 @ 67.92
> GA16
> I/H/E, pulley, JWT ecu
> stock 14's at 20 PSI



thats without the turbo of course...haha nice adding of the 20psi...smart ass hahahaha


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> thats without the turbo of course...haha nice adding of the 20psi...smart ass hahahaha


20 psi TIRE PRESSURE, stock 14" wheels and tires....

RT makes NO DIFFERENCE in your ET. 60' is what really matters. For the posted 10.060 run my 60' time was a 2.201


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> 20 psi TIRE PRESSURE, stock 14" wheels and tires....
> 
> RT makes NO DIFFERENCE in your ET. 60' is what really matters. For the posted 10.060 run my 60' time was a 2.201


20 psi tire pressure...OHHHHHH!!!!! hahahahah me= :dumbass: 

do you have slicks yet wes?


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yea we ran 30psi on our last 2 runs. so 20 would be better?? as it look..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i didnt get that post at first either tommy so dont feal bad .....wes whats the best tire pressure to run when at the track


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> i didnt get that post at first either tommy so dont feal bad .....wes whats the best tire pressure to run when at the track


Totally dependant on what tires you are running and the track conditions. With the crappy stock tires I started at about 25 PSI and went from there. 


I do not have slicks, however I will be using a set for my passes this spring.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ok here a question:

now that i have a turbo on my car (well, itll be done in a few days), when i take it to the track, should i use my 17's (wider, but heavier) or should i use my stock 14's (skinnier but lighter)...its a 1/8 mile


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well your rims dont weight to much more than the stcokies with tires so i would take your rims and put some really nice tires on it...since the stockies you wolnt be able to put that nice of a tire on it cause its so small


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ok here a question:
> 
> now that i have a turbo on my car (well, itll be done in a few days), when i take it to the track, should i use my 17's (wider, but heavier) or should i use my stock 14's (skinnier but lighter)...its a 1/8 mile



What tires are on these rims? 

The other thing is that overall diameter will affect your gearing changing ET and MPH somewhat. the 14's SHOULD yield better ET's provided you can get traction.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> What tires are on these rims?
> 
> The other thing is that overall diameter will affect your gearing changing ET and MPH somewhat. the 14's SHOULD yield better ET's provided you can get traction.



ill be outting brand new tires on them a week before...smething cheap, because ill only be using them for track...any suggestions?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well if your only using them for the track why not get nice tires and spend some good money on them.. leave the cheapoz on there for the fsu and back trips then u can have a good track tire for when you go....or buy a seprate set of light wheels and good tires


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> ill be outting brand new tires on them a week before...smething cheap, because ill only be using them for track...any suggestions?


Cheap tires grip for shit. Well with the exceptoin of the Falen Azenis. Even then they do not like to be heat cycled very much. If you drag race with them do NOT do a burnout, maybe a little scratch to clean them off before you line up.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Cheap tires grip for shit. Well with the exceptoin of the Falen Azenis. Even then they do not like to be heat cycled very much. If you drag race with them do NOT do a burnout, maybe a little scratch to clean them off before you line up.



well my local track floods the damn peelout area...i cant just go around it...so how can i avoid peeling out, without getting my tires soaking wet...i guess ill either have to settle for peeling out, or go to another track...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> well my local track floods the damn peelout area...i cant just go around it...so how can i avoid peeling out, without getting my tires soaking wet...i guess ill either have to settle for peeling out, or go to another track...


That is stupid, I cannot believe they don;t leave room for you to go around it. They ONLY people that should be using the burnout box are those with slicks and many people do not use slicks. Go to another track, you do NOT want/need to do a burnout with street tires.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> That is stupid, I cannot believe they don;t leave room for you to go around it. They ONLY people that should be using the burnout box are those with slicks and many people do not use slicks. Go to another track, you do NOT want/need to do a burnout with street tires.



wow...i didnt know that...everyone peels out, prolly cause they think its so damn cool to do so, but i have never seen the need to, other thankeeping shit off the track...but the damn ******** got those hoses, and go nuts with the things


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

you can go around it tommy the hot box i think is the code name for it "not sure" but you can go around it at jax but its not worth it because all the red necks and super ricers at that trak will make fun of you face it that track blows its bumpy and when your going down it you kind of start bouncing .....when your in the far lane and you sitting at the light your car roles forward because its so old and messed up .....if we want to go to a real track we have to drive to gainesville wich is far just to run you car


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> you can go around it tommy the hot box i think is the code name for it "not sure" but you can go around it at jax but its not worth it because all the red necks and super ricers at that trak will make fun of you face it that track blows its bumpy and when your going down it you kind of start bouncing .....when your in the far lane and you sitting at the light your car roles forward because its so old and messed up .....if we want to go to a real track we have to drive to gainesville wich is far just to run you car



well, we can go to gainesville, whcih is what ide rather do, bc its a 1/4 mile, or i can go to the albany track, which is like...an hour and a half i think from tallahassee, but its 1/8


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

I still want to hit California speedway so i can get a 1/4 mile time.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah i dont wannna run a 1/4 untill i get some more done im not gonna go and run unless i can run a low 16 ill stick to the 1/8 where my 200 holds its own ......these cars are pretty quick untill you hit about 75 haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> yeah i dont wannna run a 1/4 untill i get some more done im not gonna go and run unless i can run a low 16 ill stick to the 1/8 where my 200 holds its own ......these cars are pretty quick untill you hit about 75 haha



A stock 200sx se runs a 16.2 IIRC

ive met a guy that ran a 16.1 with a WAI only


----------



## SpecVeezy (Aug 16, 2003)

so whats a good time for a 200sx is he has wai/h/e 5spd


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

SpecVeezy said:


> so whats a good time for a 200sx is he has wai/h/e 5spd




way too many variables...15.9ish maybe? i have no idea...go try it out :thumbup:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> A stock 200sx se runs a 16.2 IIRC
> 
> ive met a guy that ran a 16.1 with a WAI only



damn i didnt know that .....thats not to bad


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i wanna run about what a stock sr20 runs in the 1/4 .........i have beaten an sr20 in our cars before its really all about the driver.......


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

also this is a little off topic but ... i raced a g20 with an sr20 in it and it was dogggg slow it wasnt evn keeping up is the motor different for the g20 is is really a little slower...kind of like the KA24 is slower in an altima but quicker in the 240


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> also this is a little off topic but ... i raced a g20 with an sr20 in it and it was dogggg slow it wasnt evn keeping up is the motor different for the g20 is is really a little slower...kind of like the KA24 is slower in an altima but quicker in the 240



the sr20 is the same thing...the G20 may be a lil heavier, but the sr20 still puts out 140 hp stock


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah but it just didnt feal anything i drove it and raced it ...it really felt weak compared to eriks 2001 sentra se or even joes


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

joes b14 se-r will beat erics b15 se...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i know i didnt say that but compared to the g20 they bth beat it.....and how can u say joes se-r would be it his motor had 100k + on it eriks motor had about 30 k on it ....joes old clutch was really bad so i would bet eriks old car would have taken it ...........i never could beat erik but i could get joe thats just because he couldnt drive....and the reason i said the sr20's in the g20 where slower is because the altima motor had a different head compared to the 240 but both where a ka24......so i was wondering if it was maybe the same for the g20 dosnt it have something less? im just curious


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i know i didnt say that but compared to the g20 they bth beat it.....and how can u say joes se-r would be it his motor had 100k + on it eriks motor had about 30 k on it ....joes old clutch was really bad so i would bet eriks old car would have taken it ...........i never could beat erik but i could get joe thats just because he couldnt drive....and the reason i said the sr20's in the g20 where slower is because the altima motor had a different head compared to the 240 but both where a ka24......so i was wondering if it was maybe the same for the g20 dosnt it have something less? im just curious



the motors are the exact same...and a stock b14 se-r will beat a stock b15 se..IIRC


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

THis thread has gone off topic. Its supposed to be about 1/8 mile times. Anyways, I really hope to break into the 9's with my sentra before i get rid of it. Maybe i should remove the rear seats. Would spacers in the rear springs be to my advantage??


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Teknokid said:


> THis thread has gone off topic. Its supposed to be about 1/8 mile times. Anyways, I really hope to break into the 9's with my sentra before i get rid of it. Maybe i should remove the rear seats. Would spacers in the rear springs be to my advantage??



if you wanna get a better time, take out anything you can live without


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> joes b14 se-r will beat erics b15 se...


This is what Harris is talking about. SO many topics you guys post in turn in to conversations that are not about the specific topic and reference stuff that you two know about personally that the forum members have NO CLUE about. If you want to do this quit hijacking threads and start using the PM feature or the regional forums.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my bad...this ADD is getting to me


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> my bad...this ADD is getting to me


Here have a ridilan :cheers:


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

my bad to but we all do it sometimes ..its not just the two of us


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Teknokid said:


> THis thread has gone off topic. Its supposed to be about 1/8 mile times. Anyways, I really hope to break into the 9's with my sentra before i get rid of it. Maybe i should remove the rear seats. Would spacers in the rear springs be to my advantage??


what all do you have done....... plus hell if your going to the track take it allllll out back seats, spare tire and any other crap you can find


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> what all do you have done....... plus hell if your going to the track take it allllll out back seats, spare tire and any other crap you can find


well this is a THURS night event sooooo i dont feel like takin THAT much out between 430 when i get off work and 530 or so when the gates open... my car is my daily driver so i kindof need those seats. and im not stayin up till midnight or later puttin everything back in. a saturday event i could pull EVERYTHING out.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

mines dayly driven to shit about 30,000 a year daily driven haha i take them out its only about a 15-25 minute job


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> mines dayly driven to shit about 30,000 a year daily driven haha i take them out its only about a 15-25 minute job


true... well i havent done it soo.... ok.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the first time you take out your seats, it will take some time...cause you have to know where all the nuts and bolts are...but after that, its a snap


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> the first time you take out your seats, it will take some time...cause you have to know where all the nuts and bolts are...but after that, its a snap


ok cause takin the seats out of my dads toyota pickup took only 10 mins but the back seats i think would be my concern.. but if they are like some hondas.(only in install specs) then they shouldnt be tooo bad.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if your gonna do it, take out the front seat too...its alot of weight that will be in there for nothing...its just 4 bolts...but they may be tough to loosen, if youve never loosened them before


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thats a little much this guy said he has to get to work and stuff front seats a little much but you can take out the back seats and if people still want to ride you can fit them ......and its not that bad of a ride.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> thats a little much this guy said he has to get to work and stuff front seats a little much but you can take out the back seats and if people still want to ride you can fit them ......and its not that bad of a ride.....




im sayin right before he goes to the track...not on the way to work


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

i wonder how much all that stuff weights back seats and front passenger seat all together????


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> i wonder how much all that stuff weights back seats and front passenger seat all together????


50 or 60 lbs?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

damn thats alot more than i thought


----------



## REDLINEse-r (Jan 28, 2003)

to get back to the topic....

9.20 in a b13 se-r...all motor
intake, header, muffler, slicks, removed rear and pass. seats.
(first pass on slicks, but last pass that night, had azenis's on previous runs, i think the best of 9.4x with the azenis's. )


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

REDLINEse-r said:


> to get back to the topic....
> 
> 9.20 in a b13 se-r...all motor
> intake, header, muffler, slicks, removed rear and pass. seats.
> (first pass on slicks, but last pass that night, had azenis's on previous runs, i think the best of 9.4x with the azenis's. )



9.4 is a damn good time though...for intake and header


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

yea i can take out the seats weds nights after softball and then be good to go thurs night  but you say 50-60 in the back what about total like front seat back seat and also spare and other parts?


----------

